#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Duvidar Ubiquiti ANTENA AMO-5G13

## biohazzard

Gostaria de saber dos amigos que usam Ubiquiti, o que seria melhor em usar aqui em um projeto que terá no maximo 40 clientes,
Estava pensando em usar 2 NanoStation M5, para distribuir o sinal, ai vi que uma basestation de 120º valorR$250,00.
seria o ideal para atender a demanda, pois na outra parte do bairro não tem moradores, é uma area que será lotiada futuramente, mas pelo visto o projeto do lotiamento vai sair o mais rapido que pensava, e futuramente terei que comprar mais equipamentos para atender esta outra parte do bairro, é aqui que entra a duvida, compensa colocar logo uma 
UBIQUITI AIRMAX ANTENA AMO-5G13 OMNI 13 DBI ou UBIQUITI AIRMAX ANTENA AMO-5G10 OMNI 10DBI + RocketM 5
. O que os amigos me tem a dizer?
Valores que encontrei.

UBIQUITI AIRMAX ANTENA AMO-5G13 OMNI 13 DBI valorR$515,00 

UBIQUITI AIRMAX ANTENA AMO-5G10 OMNI 10DBI valor R$370,00 
Rocket M R$250,00 
Basestation de 120º valorR$250,00
NanoStation M5 valorR$200,00

----------


## biohazzard

sera que vale apena pagar 145 reais por 3 dbi? ou este 3 dbi são muito significativos a ponto e quem comprar a de 10 dbi pensando que esta economizando esta é levando prejuizo?

----------


## Weslei

Salve!!

Para definir qual antena comprar, o correto é você avaliar a quantidade de clientes que pretende atender e a distancia...

Abraço

----------


## granlabor

A cada 3 dB a potência irradiada dobra. 

A antena de 10 dB é o equivalente a um carro 1.0 enquanto a antena de 13 dB é o equivalente ao mesmo carro com motor 2.0 hehehehe

3 dB é muita energia... Convido os amigos que desejam aprimorar seus conhecimentos na fundamentação em radiofrequencia a participar do "treinamento do ZéAlves". Vocês vão enxergar suas redes wireless com mais clareza!

Como disse o Weslei, tudo deprnde do número de clientes. Eu complemento dizendo que o numero de clientes está diretamente ligado ao rádio... Um rocket conectado a uma omni dual da ubiquiti é capaz de segurar 100 clientes com airmax ligado.

Outra coisa importante de observar é o fato das omni de polarização dupla da Ubiquiti serem antenas dificeis de usar, porque o grau de elevação desta antena é de aproximadamente 10 graus (veja a ficha técnica no site ubnt). Isso quer dizer que a antena tem que ficar um pouco acima dos clientes, se ficar 30 metros ou mais acima os clientes mais próximos terão dificuldade pra se conectar a ela. Dependendo do local, a omni muito baixa vai sofrer obstrução de visada e os clientes também terão dificuldade em se conectar a ela.

Abraço,

ZéAlves

----------


## raumaster

É o que percebi, se for pra colocar a antena muito acima do nivel dos clientes, a de 13 dbi, mesmo a de 10, vai sair muito mal na fita. Tente colocar a antena o mais proximo possivel da altura dos clientes, sem que afete muito a visada, pq baixa demais vc vai pegar arvores por exemplo e outros bloqueios. Quanto ao numero de usuário, todos com Airmax ativado, pelo menos 35 se todos forem MIMO 2x2.

----------


## granlabor

> ... Quanto ao numero de usuário, todos com Airmax ativado, pelo menos 35 se todos forem MIMO 2x2.


Oi Raumaster. 

Vou usar seu comentário pra esclarecer um ponto que o pessoal tem repetido como verdade. Nada pessoal, ok?

O Rocket atende 100 a 120 clientes com AirMAX e não faz diferença se é 2x2 ou 1x1.
Uma rede toda 1x1 não é tão eficiente quanto uma rede 2x2, mas dá pra usar um mix de 2x2 e 1x1 numa boa.

Abraço,

ZéAlves

----------


## raumaster

Só que 100 ou 120 usuário considerando o que? Que todos eles estão passando pouca ou muita banda? Só associados no AP ou passando banda? Vendendo 512K, 1 mega, 2, 3...?? Não dá pra vc colocar 100 usuários 1x1 com apenas 25Mbps de taxa útil, né? Até dá, mas vai depender de como são esses clientes e quanto de banda vc vende pra eles. 25Mbps de taxa útil é o que geralmente conseguimos com AP taxando 65/65Mbps, maximo alcançavel com clientes 1x1. 

Com clientes 1x1 misturados com 2x2 vc pode notar que o parametros AirMax Quality é sempre mais baixo que todos 2x2...

----------


## granlabor

Oi Raumaster.

Ok, não vou prolongar no assunto porque isso eu explico à exaustão no meu treinamento e depois pela perspectiva do fabricante na certificação oficial ubiquiti. Se tentar explicar aqui no fórum vira bate-boca e isso não é construtivo.

O numero de clientes conectados simultaneamente e passando dados é no mínimo 100 com Airmax ligado num Rocket. Isso é ponto pacífico. Quem não consegue fazer, deve tentar aprender como se faz.

Se você vende 20 megas full, possivelmente o número de clientes conectados simultâneamente será 4 ou 5 (depende do seu switch) e o limite são os 100 megabits em cada direção na porta LAN.

Portanto, o numero de clientes conectados varia com a banda comercializada, mas afirmar um número baixo como se fosse "Cláusula Pétrea" é uma afirmação irreal e incoerente com a capacidade do equipamento. 

Abraço,

ZéAlves

----------


## raumaster

Naquela msg acima eu citei pelo menos, no mínimo, 35 clientes, considerando um cenário real com um uso médio, mas isso tb é possivel sem Airmax ativado. De acordo com dados da UBNT, é possivel sim 120 clientes, mas vai depender de muitos outros fatores, claro. Creio que o uso correto do sistema de prioridade do Airmax em cada cliente, o bom nível de SNR, mantendo a qualidade do Air Max alta, é primordial pra se conseguir colocar tantos clientes.

----------


## granlabor

Desculpe, não vi a palavra mínimo. Acredito que a maioria das pessoas não vai se ater a este detalhe e vão repetir o que aprenderam no fórum. O correto é informar um minimo de 100 clientes conectados simultaneamente com airMAX ligado no Rocket.

Sim tudo que vc falou neste último post é certo. Mas vou deixar um alerta:
Prioridade de AirMAX é legal, mas tem que saber usar. Caso contrário vai criar problemas.
Se a pessoa não sabe como usar prioridade (parece simples mas não é) deixe em NONE.
Um erro classico é deixar todo mundo com prioridade HIGH. Daí, meu amigo, ferrou-se!

Abraço,

ZéAlves

----------


## raumaster

Sim, deixar em High é a mesma coisa que atribuir o máximo de slots disponiveis pra todos... com certeza tem que saber o q ta fazendo! Eu tenho visto relatos de pessoas lá fora colocando mais de 120 pessoas num Rocket apenas, não sei se são relatos falsos, eu não arriscaria tantos clientes não.

----------


## granlabor

Pode arriscar. Até 111 é garantido, com mais de 111 tem que fazer uns ajustes especiais.

ZéAlves

----------


## raumaster

Num cenário real, 111 usuários de 512K, considerando todos usando ao mesmo tempo ou 111 usuários entre 512 à 2 mega, com uma taxa mais comum de de uso de 3:1 - que atualmente considera-se o pior dos casos num provedor Wireless... É possível manter taxa sustentada de mais de 50Megabits/s, em 20MHz, sem perda de desempenho, num Rocket, num sistema PtMP?

----------


## GRinternet

> sera que vale apena pagar 145 reais por 3 dbi? ou este 3 dbi são muito significativos a ponto e quem comprar a de 10 dbi pensando que esta economizando esta é levando prejuizo?



tipo antena 2.4 12dbi e 2.4 15dbi são 3 dbi que realmente da diferença, acho que 5.8 também da diferença pois a quantidade de slot que tem dentro dela e maior que a de 10dbi e o tamanho também

----------


## biohazzard

> tipo antena 2.4 12dbi e 2.4 15dbi são 3 dbi que realmente da diferença, acho que 5.8 também da diferença pois a quantidade de slot que tem dentro dela e maior que a de 10dbi e o tamanho também


Valeu pela a respostas, mas este post é bem velho.

----------


## gfqsw

> Num cenário real, 111 usuários de 512K, considerando todos usando ao mesmo tempo ou 111 usuários entre 512 à 2 mega, com uma taxa mais comum de de uso de 3:1 - que atualmente considera-se o pior dos casos num provedor Wireless... É possível manter taxa sustentada de mais de 50Megabits/s, em 20MHz, sem perda de desempenho, num Rocket, num sistema PtMP?


Na hora da resposta mais interessante..... PAHHHHHH!!!!...... ;O)

----------


## Gasparnet

tava querendo começar meu provedor com uma deste o q acham,hoje que achei 
esta maravilha com Rocket, se segura 100 clientes ja da para começar
o que vcs acham, ou melhor 3 base station com rocket?

----------


## biohazzard

Coloque 4 basestation de 90º 17 dbi
4 rockt, esquece esta ideia de colocar 100 clientes em cada, exceto si for vender 500Kbps pra cada.

----------

